
Ask HN: What do you _wish_ Computer Scientist's would work on more? - gHosts
What do you wish Computer Scientist&#x27;s would do more work on?<p>Riffing off [Ask HN: What are the most interesting emerging fields in computer science?](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17696271) and &#x2F;u&#x2F;georgewsinger&#x27;s observation [Almost all of the answers on this list are not fields that are &quot;emerging&quot; but fields that &quot;have already emerged&quot;.](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17696573)<p>To kick off the discussion... Here&#x27;s my list.<p>* Programming Language Design for Automated Refactoring: The best thing I have seen so far has been [A rewriting system for Joy](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nsl.com&#x2F;papers&#x2F;rewritejoy.html) and [An Algebra for Joy]( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kevinalbrecht.com&#x2F;code&#x2F;joy-mirror&#x2F;j04alg.html)<p>* Automated Criteria for Modularization: We all know, since Parnas, that modularizing code Is A Good Thing. But modules are made of modules, we have levels of modularization, blocks, functions, classes, files, directories, frameworks, packages, ..... and an awful horrible spaghetti tangle of syntactic and semantic and causal dependencies between them. I believe graph theory could be expanded to address these issues directly.
======
shujutech
* Database abstraction, we need database that maps to real world objects more naturally. Just look at existing relational schema, we end up with tons of cryptic table names etc. Please check [http://shujutech.mywire.org/corporation?goto=ormj](http://shujutech.mywire.org/corporation?goto=ormj)

~~~
gHosts
Umm, that lead to a maze of twisty javascript heavy glossy marketing hype, all
the same....

Any actual documentation and code examples of what it is?

I couldn't get anything from the marketing speak as to what stORMi actually
was...

In the space of data modelling, my bet has long been on
[http://www.orm.net/](http://www.orm.net/)

~~~
shujutech
Ok, I haven't put up more information on StORMi since was busy building up the
product. StORMi is the only full fledge ORM capable of mapping all OO concept
including inheritance, instance member, array of instance member, abstract
inheritance, polymorphism.

Any java classes with these OO concepts will be translated to relational table
with is fully normalize relationship underneath the Java codes abstracted by
StORMi from the developers. It'll handle all the CRUD intricacies due to it's
OO nature. A working product for these is already done and the final objective
is to shift the ORM layer into the database in the future.

